# Round 2--Game 2: Heat vs. Nets



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
Round 2
Game 2










Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
New Jersey Nets
(49-33)
*
*Nets lead (1-0)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry i took so long to make the thread.

anways I see a Heat win, theres no way Miami will play 2 bad games in a row. We have to tie it up and win 1 in NJ to regain home-court. I also hope RJ plays. I want my team to play against a healthy Nets team.

We need our guys to play a bit more aggressive......more dirty, just like the Bulls series! 










lol


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I want the Nets to win this game badly but sadly,I see the Heat winning this one.

God I hope I'm wrong.

The reason I'm slightly optimistic is,Carter didn't explode in game 1 and neither did Krstic,and we still beat you guys pretty good.

I wonder how a 30 point game from Vince and a 20-10 game from Nenad can compensate for RJ's probable absence.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jefferson will play and start....No changes in the starting lineup by Riles


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill attacks and gets fouled by Kidd (1st)..........2-0 Heat


Good patience by Shaq & the Heat....3 post/reposts into Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon into Shaq for the hook...4-0

Offensive foul on RJ (1st)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade for 33333333333333333333333333333.......Heat 7-0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic hits...7-2 Heat

Shaq misses the hook

Jefferson misses the fade....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the jumper over Vince.....9-2 Heat

Vince airballs the floater...

Toine misses the corner 3....

RJ misses the layup

JWill throws another oop away

RJ finishes on the other end....9-4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jason hits the FT for Def. 3 in the key.....10-4

Wade hits another 33333333333333333333........13-4

stolen by Toine

Wade for 3333333333333333333333..........16-4

Timeout Nets


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wtf WADE IS ON FIRE AT the 3!!!!!!!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

3-3 at the 3, wtf, every playoff game he elevates his game... he made his mark his first year, last year he made his jump shots, now this year its his 3's


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> wtf WADE IS ON FIRE AT the 3!!!!!!!


 and i'm not mad :banana:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i cant believe it, i should have went to this game, i was gonna buy tickets, i was like naaaa, ill wait till conf finalss...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic misses long...

JWill lays it up in transition.......18-4

JWill for 333333333333333333333.......21-4

Offensive foul on Krstic


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

jwill for 3333333333333333333333333


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

what a way to literally flip the script


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the reverse.............23-4

Collins misses, Toine boards

UUUUUUUUUU hits the transition J..............25-4


Timeout Nets


16-0 run for the Heat


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

14 points for wade and still at 6min to go... 
and haslem with the jump shot..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

jefferson is still owning walker... put ****in posey in..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince misses the 3 at the shot clock buzzer, Krstic boards, fouled by Shaq (1st)...

Krstic hits 2.......25-6


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice spin move by Shaq...fouled by Collins (1st)...hits 1/2......26-6

Krstic misses the J....

Udon looses it, bad pass by Wade...

Vince misses the J, over the back on Krstic (2nd)....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

SD, think the nets are gonna go... REFS WERE KISSING YOUR *** AGAIN... lol, i think everythings been fair so far..


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat are taking control by numerous switches and double teams and getting back on defens did I mention the O'Neal dominance. WAY TO GO RILES!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

nice ovation for zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq up and under for the lay in......28-6

JKidd lay in and the foul on Shaq (2nd)...hits the FT 28-9

Zo in for Shaq


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, they _definitely_ watched the tape of last night's game...that and the nets seemed jinxed: they're not making their buckets...and i'm proud to say we're giving them a hard time..._aaaaand_, for once the refs are making calls that are not biting us in the ***!

keep it up guys!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mr Dwyane Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade lays it in off the steal....30-9

Posey about to enter the game for Toine

Kidd hits.....30-11

Timeout Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we need somone to stop Kidds shooting, GP has to stop that tonight, or put Wade on him, hes bigger and more physical then Kidd, and GP on VC and Pose on RJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd like to see us push the ball alot more here, and if the Nets stay in this cold streak, it's only gonna help us push it further........

Posey and Zo in for Toine and Shaq, we should get more run out opportunities


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo misses the hook, Udon tied up on the rebound...jump ball

Vince drives, fouled by Zo (1st)...hits 2....30-13


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo gets the board, fouled by Uncle Cliff (1st)....hits 1/2....31-13

Cliff fouled by Zo (2nd) on the jumper....hits 1/2....31-14


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow I just flipped the TV onto the game 13-31 man thats insane!

Great job by Miami Wade is actually hitting it from the outside too!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo fouled by Thomas (1st), Nets in the penalty for the last 2 minutes...hits both 33-14

Vaughn misses...

Jason drives and turns it over...here comes GP

Vince fouled by Posey, Heat in the penalty....hits 2...33-16


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

payton hits the 3, why does it payton never wants to shoot when hes open...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton for 3333333333333333333333 from Zo.........36-13

Under a minute left in the 1st

Travel by Murray, 6th turnover of the quarter by NJ...

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU and 1 from Wade on the screen and roll...
hits the FT.....39-16

Vince hits the 3.....39-19

Last shot of the qtr....Wade hits with his toes on the line for 2.......*41-19*

Wade 7/8, 17 pts in the 1st Qtr


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations on that 1st quarter,guys.

The nets look like they were happy with one win in MIA.

Hope they turn it around.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Sick of all this talk that Wade cant shoot, he's gotta keep this up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince airballs the fade....

Wade misses, boarded by Udon...Posey misses the 3......

Murray for 3 from Kidd.....41-22


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

talk about the opposite happening in this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo boards...tied up by Collins...

Payton hits......43-22

3 in the key, another turnover by NJ....

Shaq returns, Zo sits..DA in, Wade sits...

DA misses the 3...

Kidd misses the 3, Vince flops, loose ball foul on DA (1st)...
Jefferson for 2....43-24


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq spins, fouled by Collins (2nd)...hits 1/2...44-24

Posey goes to the floor to save the ball, nice hustle....Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Collins puts it in.....44-26


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its too bad im missing this game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DA hits for 3333333333333333....47-26

Nice D by Shaq on Vince...loose ball foul on DA (2nd)...
Collins fouled by DA (3rd)...hits 1/2...47-27

DA out, Wade returns...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, it seems the Heat had their Red Bull tonight, i hope this carries over for the rest of the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Def. 3 in the Key on the Nets...Jason hits the FT...48-27

Wade hits from 14 ft.....50-27

Jefferson hits over Posey....50-29


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Murray misses, Toine boards it...

Toine for 33333333333333333333333......53-29

Timeout Nets


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smart play by Toine slowing itdown after he saw that he had nothign then threw it to the big fella, SHAQ CANNOT PICK UP HIS 3RD NOW, IT IS HUGE THAT HE DOESNT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd hits....53-31

Walker misses, bad shot...

Kidd misses, Shaq boards...

Wade hits over Kidd.....55-31

Posey hustles for the loose ball and gets the timeout before getting tied up! Nice hustle play by JP!

Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses, loose ball foul on Collins (3rd)...

Shaq misses the quick hook...

Vince travels, pushes off, foul called on Toine (2nd)...

Vince drives his shoulder right into Shaq for 2 steps, lays it in....55-33


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill drives and fouled...hits 1/2......56-33

Udon in, Walker out

Jason called for the off-the-ball foul on Kidd, Heat in the penalty...
Kidd hits 2...56-35


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq spins for the slam....60-35

Kidd misses, Udon boards it...

Wade fouled by Kidd (3rd) on the nice oop to Shaq...

Udon with the air ball....

Kidd throws it to Riley on the sideline, turnover...

Shaq misses the hook, loose ball foul on Jefferson (2nd), Nets in the penalty...

Timeout


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i like this 20 point lead :biggrin:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I missed the first qtr, but whatever has gotten into the team, I like it!

60-35, and they have RJ, starting to look like last year.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice for TNT to recap the destruction that was New Jersey, we're doing even better in this game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon hits 2....60-35

Krstic misses, nice D by Udon...

JWill misses...

2 minutes to play

Cliff misses, boarded by Krstic...Krstic misses, boarded by Udon...

Wade misses on the goaltend by Krstic (great call there)

Vince lays it in on the other end....60-37

Offensive foul on Wade (1st)...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

3 horrible calls in a row right there...wow, how can u miss that goaltend


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic fouled by Wade (2nd)....hits 1/2...60-38

DA in, Wade out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker with a stupid, forced shot....

Krstic fouled by Posey (2nd)...hits 60-40


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker misses a 3 from Kendall....

Jefferson misses at the buzzer...

*Halftime 60-40 Heat*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

not really the way we wanted to end the half they cut it too 20, we shoulda kept it atleast 22-25


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kenny Smith speaks the truth....

Shaq is being held back, good to hear the TNT crew speaking out!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We have to start off well in the third qtr, it is very big that we avoid a foul on shaq, and get some buckets, dotn let it get under 20!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Nets are a good team, they're gonna make a run at us...

We gotta take it, and then hit em with the knockout punch...

Here's to a good 2nd half for the Heat :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hope the Heat keeps playing inspired ball in the 2nd Half, i have a feeling NJ will come out ready


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jefferson hits.....60-42

Udon slams it in....62-42

Krstic lays it in....62-44


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq hooks it in.....64-44

Wade with the steal on Vince, fouled by Collins (4th)

Shaq misses, boards his miss, AND 1! fouled by Collins (5th)...hits the FT....67-44

Jefferson misses...

Shaq misses the lay in...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince fouled by Williams (3rd)...hits 2....67-46

Wade to UUUUU for the slam....69-46

Nets in a sort of 1/2 court trap and dropping into a matchup 2-3 zone

Jwill takes the charge on Krstic (3rd)...

Wade with a circus shot on the baseline...WOW...71-46

Wade steals it from Krstic, starts the break, Udon misses the J...

Kidd misses the 3, Jefferson hits....71-48


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill misses the lay in...Shaq boards it, and slams it through! 73-48

Timeout Nets


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

73-*48*

This is the Heat team that we all know.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

aww, nets had 1 bad call, but that was a hard call...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HackaShaq from Nened, and one.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> 73-*48*
> 
> This is the Heat team that we all know.


if only they can be more consistent with it lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jwill with a fancy move, wow, lol but a turnover.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jefferson hits....73-50

Heat turnover...

Krstic misses the J...

Wade misses, Shaq boards it, lay in AND THE FOUL! 75-50

Jefferson misses the drive...

Jwill misses the 3, boarded by Wade...JWill goes Sacramento on Kidd, then turns it over on the pass

Kidd hits the 3...75-53


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled by Cliff (3rd)...misses all 3*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses, Udon boards..

Wade fouled by Jefferson (3rd)...hits both....77-53

Jefferson misses, JWill bad pass....

turnover leads to a Krstic dunk...77-55

Shaq with the up and under again...fouled by Cliff (4th)

Cliff air balls the 3...

Toine stripped, outlet to RJ for the slam...77-57

Timeout Heat


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Walker is an idiot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im getting info on the game through ESPN online tracker. better than nothing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill misses the 3....

Cliff hits....77-59

We're getting relaxed with thea lead, time to step it up...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the hook....79-59

Murray fouled on the arc by Wade (3rd), another amazing call...hits 3...79-62


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Jefferson hits....79-62

lead down to 15, let's ****ing go!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is cooling off


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

thats what i wanna see, we need more from Posey


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Zo in for some D, i like that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq to Wade nice pass, Wade blows the layup....

Murray misses the 3...good D...

Posey for 33333333333333333333....82-64

Krstic misses....

Wade drives and fouled on the shot by Jefferson (4th)...hits 2...84-64

Kidd fouled by Zo (3rd)...foul to give....
Kidd hits the 3.....84-67

Posey misses from halfcourt

End of the 3rd Quarter
*Heat 84-67*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That three by JP was big earlier, and now this three by JK is big the lead is now down to 17


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

crunch-time baby! :banana: 

Wades time to shine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 333333333333333333333.....87-67

Kidd misses the 3, board by Payton, knocked away by Kidd...

Payton for 333333333333333333333....90-67

Krstic goes up, fouled by Zo (4th)...hits 1/2....90-68


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the crossover and slams it home!....92-68

Krstic lays it in on the backdoor pass from Kidd....92-70

Zo fouled on the hook by Krstic (5th)...hits both...94-70

Carter dunks home the miss...nice D tho by the Heat...94-72


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton hits another corner 33333333333333333....97-72

Timeout Nets


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

In the Philippines, there's this term we always use... 

"SUREWIN!!!"


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

gp looking comfortable downtown...

this game is truly one for the records...it's even exciting just watching the heat play defense...forget about the lead, they're executing in a consistent manner and as a result, the nets have seldom been able to close it up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the dunk....99-72

Collins hook, fouled by Payton....99-74

Zo foul (5th), Shaq in, Zo out...

Vince hits...99-76

Haslem fouled by Carter (4th)...

Wade with the circus shot on the baseline....101-76

Posey steals it, saves it to Vince...fouled by Udon, hits both....101-77

Wade blocked by Vince, Wade fouls Vince (4th)...Heat in the penalty

Vince hits both...101-79


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton in, Wade out

Shaq great move....103-79

Vince fouled by Haslem (2nd)...hits both...103-81


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

vince is such a flopper on the offensive end


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jwill lay in off the great pass by Shaq....105-81

Timeout Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> vince is such a flopper on the offensive end



yup...did u see Udon imitate him talking to the ref? That **** was HILARIOUS!

The funny thing is that before the series, Nets fans were talking about how Wade gets to the line too much b/c of the refs.....Vince has shot a whole lotta jumpers tonight, and has 12 FTA... :clown:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> yup...did u see Udon imitate him talking to the ref? That **** was HILARIOUS!
> 
> The funny thing is that before the series, Nets fans were talking about how Wade gets to the line too much b/c of the refs.....Vince has shot a whole lotta jumpers tonight, and has 12 FTA... :clown:


yep...19 and 12 ft attempts, and a lot on off the ball bs where he runs across the lane and acts like a 400 pound player hit him across the head


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq out, Doleac in

Nets bring their scrubs in (Wright, Thomas, Padgett, Vaughn)

Wright misses, GP boards...

JWill called for palming...(6th turnover of the night)

Thomas misses, Padgett boards, fouled by Posey (3rd)...hits 1/2....105-82

Simien in for UUUUUUUUU


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Simien misses, loose ball foul on Posey (4th)...Murray hits 2...105-84

Timeout Heat


good to see Riles still coaching in a blowout, good to get some guys out there and playing


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, Simien playing, im shocked


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey fouled by Pagett on the reverse....hits both...107-84

Vaughn misses, travels, board by Doleac...

Doleac misses...

Under 3 minutes left...Timeout


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

that basket has just been regurgitating the nets' shots...yes folks, the nets have been playing barfketball...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Murray hits a 3.....107-87

DA misses, Simien boards....JWill drives and lays it in....109-87

Dos minutos remaining!

Offensive foul on Planinic...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If Jason Williams is active and productive, we increase our success chances so much


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

g_leilani0111 said:


> that basket has just been regurgitating the nets' shots...yes folks, the nets have been playing barfketball...


ha haaaaaaa


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac With The Big Dunk! Wow!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, at least in Game 1 we made a run in the 4th and lost by 9. In game 2, we won by 20+! LOL

can you say "blowout"?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Final Score

Heat 111
Nets 89


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

game 3 should be pretty intense...if the heat maintain this level of confidence and efficiency, they'll be a force to reckon with, but w/it being nets home and after such a brutal beating, just like we came back, the nets are gonna be fired up...this should be an interesting match up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> wow, at least in Game 1 we made a run in the 4th and lost by 9. In game 2, we won by 20+! LOL
> 
> can you say "blowout"?


yeah we made a run but we still lost a loss is a loss


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah we made a run but we still lost a loss is a loss


yeah, thats what counts, but at least it wasnt that embarrasing.

i rather lose by 9 than by 20


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gio you're on your own til my drunk *** gets home....it's time to get wasted and celebrate the victory!

GO HEAT!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> gio you're on your own til my drunk *** gets home....it's time to get wasted and celebrate the victory!
> 
> GO HEAT!


what do you think im going to be doing after being online? LOL

i guess cpawfan is on his own :biggrin: 

Time for me to get CRUNK!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Boxscore


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> **Wade helps Heat turn tables on Nets, even series**
> 
> MIAMI (Ticker) -- In a complete reversal from Game One, the Miami Heat were at their best and the New Jersey Nets were a total mess.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Now 3-0 in the playoffs with only one days rest in between games. It seems like anything more and we lose focus...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Now 3-0 in the playoffs with only one days rest in between games. It seems like anything more and we lose focus...


South Beach will do that to you. LOL


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh goodness, I totally forgot the Heat game was on tonight, sounds like a great win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Oh goodness, I totally forgot the Heat game was on tonight, sounds like a great win.


dont worry, i missed it too, only cuz its blacked out locally :curse:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

what? What cable provider do you have that has Sun sports and not TNT?

PS GO HEAT!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sknydave said:


> what? What cable provider do you have that has Sun sports and not TNT?
> 
> PS GO HEAT!!!!!


DirecTV, i have basic.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Miami Heat will not have their way in New Jersey. Nice win though, I'm not one to cry about such a loss. :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The Miami Heat will not have their way in New Jersey. Nice win though, I'm not one to cry about such a loss. :cheers:


admit it, you know it hurts inside! BUAHAHAHA!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> DirecTV, i have basic.



It doesn't have TNT????


And you realize every sports bar in Miami showed the game right? Should have gone to Ale House.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> admit it, you know it hurts inside! BUAHAHAHA!


I am satisfied with how we came out of the first two games, at least we got one of the two. Coming back to Jersey for the next two. But I'm not gonna lie it does hurt inside as well as the Devils down 3-0 and on the brink of elimination and being swept. 

Good win though. 1-1 series tied, coming back to New Jersey.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dooch said:


> I am satisfied with how we came out of the first two games, at least we got one of the two. Coming back to Jersey for the next two. But I'm not gonna lie it does hurt inside as well as the Devils down 3-0 and on the brink of elimination and being swept.
> 
> Good win though. 1-1 series tied, coming back to New Jersey.


thats true, NJ accomplished something by taking away home-court from the Heat. We`re going to bounce back and win the next 3. it is inevitable :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> thats true, NJ accomplished something by taking away home-court from the Heat. We`re going to bounce back and win the next 3. it is inevitable :biggrin:


I see someone is confident currently about where the Miami Heat stand. The series is tied, I have a feeling if the New Jersey Nets win the next two upcoming games in New Jersey then they will win the series, but if the Miami Heat take one out of the two then it will go to a Game 7.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dooch said:


> *I see someone is confident currently about where the Miami Heat stand.* The series is tied, I have a feeling if the New Jersey Nets win the next two upcoming games in New Jersey then they will win the series, but if the Miami Heat take one out of the two then it will go to a Game 7.


well, i exaggerated a bit.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> well, i exaggerated a bit.


LOL. It's ok man I understand. There is plenty of over-confident fans and over-exaggerative fans on the Nets Board. Hopefully Jersey takes their next two home games, and hopefully eventually leads the series 3-1. Come back to Miami up 2 games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Throw that rout right back in your face Nets fans. See you in Jersey. nfire:

Can't believe Shaq didn't finish that JWill behind the back between the legs play. He shoulda just taken it himself he had a wide open layup. Great game. Great bounce back. We need to play with this intensity the rest of the way.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dooch said:


> LOL. It's ok man I understand. There is plenty of over-confident fans and over-exaggerative fans on the Nets Board. Hopefully Jersey takes their next two home games, and hopefully eventually leads the series 3-1. Come back to Miami up 2 games.


It's fun to be confident anyway. I'd prefer not to be too worried about the NBA and just root for my team when the time comes!  I'm sure the same goes for every fan.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> IN MY OPINION
> 
> *Wade believes, and it happens*
> 
> ...


Miami herald


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

What they are saying:



> *Wade plows right through Nets*
> 
> Thursday, May 11, 2006
> BY DAVE D'ALESSANDRO
> ...


The Star Ledger


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

gian said:


> It's fun to be confident anyway. I'd prefer not to be too worried about the NBA and just root for my team when the time comes!  I'm sure the same goes for every fan.


Very true. :biggrin:


----------

